# Chain noise coming out of the engine



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

Recently i have been hearing something like a chain slipping whenever i accelerate. I read the Chiltons book about it and it said something about the timing chain. But it says the timing chain will last as long as the engine. Has anyone had the same problem? If so how would I fix it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, if you had a slipping chain, youd know it... sounds like your engine needs a tuneup... if your upper timing chain guides havent been removed already - you can do so now. but if it sounds like a rattling chain, thats the sound of pinging - especially on acceleration. you wouldnt hear your chain on acceleration, just on decel. when was the last time you had a full tune-up and what octane fuel do you run? bad timing will also cause pinging.


----------



## spydergs1 (Oct 14, 2004)

The clanking is probably the timing chain. I had this same problem. The chain is hitting the chain guides that steer the chain in the right direction. Nissan put to many of these guides on the 93 model. I had some of them removed but there is still a little clanking. They said it wasn't really a big deal.


----------

